# Tesco Foods for Lunch



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi, Work near tescos and lunch there really is the only option, thers nothing around.

Cant do cardio for 4 months due to bad injury but can train upper body.

Want to keep high protein healthy diet and trying to avoid too many carbs as i dont want to put on too much fat in the time.

What are your thoughts and ideas for food?

So far i have been getting.

cottage cheese with pinapple

Almonds

Beef Jerky

Ready made chicken (Dont know how good or bad this is)

Sandwitches (Definatley not great)

Thanks.


----------



## bigdazz (Jan 12, 2012)

tin of pilchards and some oat cakes


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

those new mccain microwave jacket potatoes are amazing mate. 5 mins for a perfect spud. chuck a pot of cottage cheese on and job done


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

tuna and some wholewheat wraps?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I normally buy this a jar of full fat mayo and some times these


----------



## dooble95 (Feb 5, 2012)

make food the night before? i cook 8 chicken breasts at start of week, then just chuck some frozen veg in the night before and chuck the chicken and veg in a tub ready for lunch the next day


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I had to eat from there the other day, I bought-

Ready cooked whole BBQ chicken.

Box of blueberries.

Big sweet potato(bang in works microwave for 8 minutes)

Chicken and bacon sandwich.

Packet of slice apples lol.

Tuna sweetcorn baguette.


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

wow thanks for all the quick replies guys really appreciate,

will get some things written down, and gotta stop wasting my money its not cheap there either lol!

nice one


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I had to eat from there the other day, I bought-
> 
> Ready cooked whole BBQ chicken.
> 
> ...


"Hence the saying---As greedy As a pig!.........."


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

They have quite a few varieties of ready cooked chicken breast.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BIGLBS385 said:


> "Hence the saying---As greedy As a pig!.........."


You watch too much snatch and lock stock mate lol seen so many posts of yours quoting them films lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

do you think you could handle raw liver lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> You watch too much snatch and lock stock mate lol seen so many posts of yours quoting them films lol


I love em buddy and the sayings are so good!

and pulp fiction of course,of feckin course!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BIGLBS385 said:


> I love em buddy and the sayings are so good!
> 
> and pulp fiction of course,of feckin course!


They are the best films ever made, gotta put riseofthefootsoldier up there too, pretty gritty though.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I had to eat from there the other day, I bought-
> 
> Ready cooked whole BBQ chicken.
> 
> ...


That must have cost a fortune mate!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> That must have cost a fortune mate!!


mustve been a giant **** aswell


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> They are the best films ever made, gotta put riseofthefootsoldier up there too, pretty gritty though.


Basicaly about my mate steve,good one a?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> That must have cost a fortune mate!!


£17 I think?

It was for the whole day! Lol not one meal.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Slightly off subject, BIG how many times have you been pulled in that rangey


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

DiamondDixie said:


> Slightly off subject, BIG how many times have you been pulled in that rangey


None--they know me too well! :lol:

Looks stealth i thought?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

BIGLBS385 said:


> None--they know me too well! :lol:
> 
> Looks stealth i thought?


Big I really hope your not 11 stone getting out of that motor


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> Big I really hope your not 11 stone getting out of that motor


Er not quite!Not at mo though hoping to lose a bit on my diet/clen /t3 on route! :confused1:


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Er not quite!Not at mo though hoping to lose a bit on my diet/clen /t3 on route! :confused1:


Are you black or white? lol or yellow.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

DiamondDixie said:


> Are you black or white? lol or yellow.


Just a tidley ol white boy,trying ta get by innit?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

If I'm in a rush then a packet of pre-cooked sliced chicken breast (220g or so), half a cucumber and a tub of tomatoes and I'm sorted. Lush.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Just a tidley ol white boy,trying ta get by innit?


Lol not Amir Khan then haha.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Why bring Amir Khan into it ?1 Afgan will be along soon now


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

DiamondDixie said:


> Lol not Amir Khan then haha.


Are you decorating in your avi bro?lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> £17 I think?
> 
> It was for the whole day! Lol not one meal.


£17 in one day thats crazy!! Make food night before man


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

They sell cans of sardines, tuna and mackerel


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> £17 in one day thats crazy!! Make food night before man


Lol I do mate.

Was caught off guard.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

def go for the ready cooked chicken... devour it! x x


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Lol I do mate.
> 
> Was caught off guard.


Either that or you need to get me a job at your work as the pay must be good lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I got a lg cooked chicken, a bag of hot roast potatoes, a couple pieces of hot stuffing, tinned broad beans and plated myself up two roast dinners at work on Monday (had bisto in the cupboard)... got some funny looks off the boss, though I'd installed a range in the kitchen :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

2004mark said:


> I got a lg cooked chicken, a bag of hot roast potatoes, a couple pieces of hot stuffing, tinned broad beans and plated myself up two roast dinners at work on Monday (had bisto in the cupboard)... got some funny looks off the boss, though I'd installed a range in the kitchen :lol:


That's what i am talkin about macro heaven! :thumb:


----------

